# missed miscarriage/alternatives to dnc



## morganspeak (Apr 3, 2008)

After finding out my pregnancy is a missed miscarriage(meaning the baby has no heartbeat, but the sac is intact and being protected by the body, the body and brain still believe that you are pregnant)
My doctor gave me two choices..
Give it up to 2 weeks and see if nature takes it course
or set up a dnc (surgery I just don't want to subject my body to)

There is an alternative...RU-486 The abortion pill..

The problem is that the doctor can't (or won't) prescribe the medication neccessary.

First of all you can't find a doctor who offers this alternative and since its only effective in the very early weeks, time is of importance here.

Second of all, how much do you guess the surgical procedure of a dnc will cost my insurance company? Probably into the thousands, where as the RU-486 is only 500 and much safer for me and future pregnancies.

Did anyone know of any Georgia doctors who offer this safe non-invasive option for women who are already dealing with the heartbreak of losing their baby?


----------



## Amydoula (Jun 20, 2004)

I'm sorry for your loss. How far along are you? I was almost 12 weeks when i found out my baby at passed at 9 weeks, missed miscarriage for me as well. By that point medication is not an option, it is either ineffective or would make you bleed too much. If you are earlier there are definitely meds that can be given even other than the abortion pill. You can go naturally when nature takes it course or have the D&C. I chose the D&C this time (had a natural m/c last time) and am really really happy with the choose. The surgery was virtually painfree with very little blood and a quick recovery. Maybe try another doctor for a second opinion.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

I'm so sorry for your loss.

As long as there isn't excessive bleeding and there's no sign of infection, there's no harm in waiting.

-Angela


----------



## jessicasocean (Mar 21, 2008)

I am sorry, I have no advice, but you have my support.


----------



## christinespurlock (Oct 10, 2006)

what about cytoteck? I took it after a missed m/c (baby was at 8 weeks) I inserted 3 pills vaginally. It was painless and after about 3 hours baby came out whole, in her sac. With my 1st m/c I had a d&c and it was awful.

I was scared to do it, but now I'd recommend cytoteck to anyone. So much better than the d&c.


----------



## birthangeldoula (Feb 1, 2008)

This is a very tough decision.
As a mama who just had a d & c yesterday for a missed miscarriage, I'd say it's a tough and personal choice. With my last miscarriage, I had started to miscarry on my own but after a week of painful labor my body still had no signs of expelling the remains of the pregnancy. I had a d&c because of excessive bleeding, and possible infection. With this pregnancy, I choose the d&c since the baby had stopped growing 3 weeks prior and I had no signs of miscarriage.
It's a tough decision. I wanted to try the second miscarriage on my own, but because of the way the first one turned out, I went with the d&c. My doctor had offered me a shot of Methotrexate if I wanted to try it on my own though, so that's always an option you could ask about? I had the procedure yesterday.







I luckily was at a hospital where the doctors and nurses were so sympathetic, and my nurse had even experienced multiple miscarriages herself. I didn't feel alone, which helped me through it.


----------



## brightonwoman (Mar 27, 2007)

I have been all routes--spontaneous miscarriage, missed miscarriage with D&C, and missed miscarriage where I just waited and let nature take its course. Everyone in the OB office swore up and down that I'd miscarry within two weeks of finding out, but it took three and a half. however, it DID happen. While a D&C is typically no biggie physically (wasn't for me), it IS a biggie emotinally, so I don't recommend it unless you have bleeding that won't stop or something like that... My first m/c I ended up in the ER from rapid blood loss, so that's why we did the D&C the second time. Even though my body handled it better, my spirit did not, thus opting to wait it out the third time arond. That third time--with the waiting--was the most peaceful for me, even though I was grieving and all, because I knew that *I* chose it, and I was able to take some time to say goodbye and all that. It is HARD to just sit around waiting for the baby to go, but for me it was the right choice at that time.
If you want to hurry things along, there are some medications which will encourage the miscarriage to occur--cytotec like was mentioned. There are also herbs--lobelia and false unicorn are supposed to work, and I suspect that standard labor herbs (blue/black cohosh) would probably work also.
In order to miscarry, your body essentially needs to go into labor. It will be shorter, smaller, easier than a full-term labor, but you will dialate a little and have contractions/cramps to squeeze everything out. Anything that induces labor should induce miscarriage.

I'm so sorry you're having to deal with this. Miscarriage sucks--I've done it three times, and I hate it.









hope things go ok for you, whatever you decide.


----------



## so_blessed (Dec 24, 2007)

Misoprostol or cytotec are options and not expensive.


----------

